# Missing numbers on VIN plate.



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

My van is due for its first MOT in July. The MOT check list states that the VIN plate must be permanently displayed and 'consistent'.

My vin plate displays the MTPLM as 3500kg but that is all. There are no weights showing for the front and rear axles.

Does anyone know if these weights, front 1850kgs, rear 2000kgs, should be stamped on the plate in order to pass the MOT?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

GG222 said:


> ...My vin plate displays the MTPLM as 3500kg but that is all...


Sorry, the vehicle identification number is also stamped on the VIN plate.


----------



## Davethepenguin (Oct 21, 2010)

I reckon the VIN they want to see as consistent is the vehicle identification number, ie the chassis number. This is to prove they are issuing the certificate for the correct vehicle.

Regards Andy


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Its possible theres a converters plate with the vin no but a different set of weight values on it.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

It's the VIN that they are checking - not the information on axle weights. So long as the VIN is clearly displayed on the plate and is correct (!) then I can't see a problem.


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

i mentioned to the garage when booking mot ,it was its 1st mot..
the garage asked to see the vehicle registration docs, (log book)
so they could check the car against documents, and then issue the mot cert


----------

